# Realhotstuff order not recieved yet



## 96hondaex (Jun 30, 2011)

Ordered an Acekard 2i on 6/14. Still waiting on it. I inquired twice already about it and they asked me to wait a couple more days each time. I asked for a refund on Monday 6/27 and never heard back from them. I've ordered from them before and never had a problem not sure whats going on.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

Considering the item is STILL IN TRANSIT...  impatient. Obviously it's a mail carrier issue; call USPS and talk to them. It should have taken about 3-5 days if shipped by USA RHS...


----------



## 96hondaex (Jun 30, 2011)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> Considering the item is STILL IN TRANSIT...  impatient. Obviously it's a mail carrier issue; call USPS and talk to them. It should have taken about 3-5 days if shipped by USA RHS...




I'm not impatient at all. I want to give this to my son who has a birthday on 7/7. Looks like that's not going to happen.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 30, 2011)

96hondaex said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me, it takes a bit. I ordered a R4 from them before, took a bit before it came, they make take a bit, but they're reliable.


----------



## Zaertix (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm unimpressed with RHS as it is. I've submitted about 30 tickets to them over the course of a year to get my password reset on my main account (my email was hacked and I lost access) and they never respond. As to it still being in transit, yes call USPS. That shouldn't happen... especially 11 days.


----------



## Nujui (Jun 30, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> I'm unimpressed with RHS as it is. I've submitted about 30 tickets to them over the course of a year to get my password reset on my main account (my email was hacked and I lost access) and they never respond. As to it still being in transit, yes call USPS. That shouldn't happen... especially 11 days.


It took almost that amount of days for my stuff to arrive.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 30, 2011)

96hondaex said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RHS can't control what happens with USPS
this is a USPS issue you need to call USPS


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> 96hondaex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THIS. They sent it out; it's being tracked. It's in USPS's hands now; RHS cant do anything about bad mail service.


----------



## 96hondaex (Jun 30, 2011)

RoMee said:
			
		

> 96hondaex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I've called my local post office and asked RHS to call theirs but got no reply.


----------



## durpy (Jun 30, 2011)

i don't see how this is an issue with RHS, they've done their part. its really strange how they haven't updated the status of it ever since it was received by the post office. i mean its been freaking 15 days!

what excuse did the post office give you, or are they just as clueless?


----------



## 96hondaex (Jun 30, 2011)

durpy said:
			
		

> i don't see how this is an issue with RHS, they've done their part. its really strange how they haven't updated the status of it ever since it was received by the post office. i mean its been freaking 15 days!
> 
> what excuse did the post office give you, or are they just as clueless?




I was told because of the tracking dates being wrong it probably hasn't even been shipped yet. That it might mean a label was printed and that's it.


----------



## Schlupi (Jun 30, 2011)

96hondaex said:
			
		

> durpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's BS; the item clearly has been shipped. That would only be possible if it said "Electronic Shipping Info Recieved", but it HAS been processed through their post office (supposedly) and on its way to you. Who knows; maybe the plane it was in crashed.


----------



## RoMee (Jun 30, 2011)

96hondaex said:
			
		

> durpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeah I agree with Schlupi, it's B.S.
this, (*Processed through Sort Facility, June 15, 2011, 5:18pm, TRENTON, NJ 08650*) means they have it
the only way you can get this update on your tracking is if USPS scanned it at their sorting facility


----------



## 96hondaex (Jul 1, 2011)

I was hoping RHS would contact their local USPS office and ask about the package.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 1, 2011)

They're pretty good with service, I've pretty much stuck to them for anything related to flashcarts. I'll always give them props.

They could be trying to work it out with USPS before sending you the info. Only issue I had with them was them sending the wrong sized 3-in-1 which they quickly fixed. Otherwise I've ordered 3 Acekards from them outside of that (for my friend, dad, and self) and I've received every item in a day or two (I live like 20 minutes from their warehouse I think).


----------



## cynful09 (Jul 11, 2011)

Zaertix said:
			
		

> I'm unimpressed with RHS as it is. I've submitted about 30 tickets to them over the course of a year to get my password reset on my main account (my email was hacked and I lost access) and they never respond. As to it still being in transit, yes call USPS. That shouldn't happen... especially 11 days.



Send me a PM with the email you registered the account under. I can reset your password. I do apologize that no one has responded.


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi guys, I checked cheapr4i.com and found they were selling fake acekard 3 since AK team have posted a statement in the official website says they never used the words "Acekard3", please check here...


----------



## phantastic91 (Jul 15, 2011)

when i use to order stuff from them years ago, it usually takes two to three days to come without fail at the cheapest shipping speed option


----------



## lightakejerry (Jul 25, 2011)

96hondaex said:
			
		

> Ordered an Acekard 2i on 6/14. Still waiting on it. I inquired twice already about it and they asked me to wait a couple more days each time. I asked for a refund on Monday 6/27 and never heard back from them. I've ordered from them before and never had a problem not sure whats going on.


Why to words"Acekard 2i" pointing to cheapr4.com in your review? We'll find that they're selling the fake Acekard 3 after follow the links...


----------

